# pit bull attacks cat



## sarallyn

....with kisses. 

these are just done with my little p&s...


----------



## sarallyn

ugh, the first one is being a d-bag and not resizing for me.


----------



## Hobbes

wow those are the most adorable photos I have ever seen of a dog and a cat
lol thanks for sharing! they really made me smile  it proves that dogs really can get along with cats :mrgreen:

btw #6 is my favorite just like the way they sniffing eachothers nose lol


----------



## K8-90

I can't see 'em


----------



## kundalini

Hobbes said:


> it proves that dogs really can get along with cats :mrgreen:


I think it's more of a case that shows a cat will *allow* a dog to exist in its presence. 

Nice shots. I'll give #3 the :thumbsup: just for the awwww factor.


K8-90, try F5 or refresh to see images.  It happens to me from time to time.


----------



## K8-90

kundalini said:


> I think it's more of a case that shows a cat will *allow* a dog to exist in its presence.


----------



## John_Olexa

LOL  Too Cute!!


----------



## sarallyn

kundalini said:


> I think it's more of a case that shows a cat will *allow* a dog to exist in its presence.



:lmao:


----------



## LaFoto

Cute. 2, 3 and 6 are the nicest three in my mind.


----------



## photographyaddict

oh that is SO CUTE! u had me worried at the start when after I clicked I thought, "Wait, do I really want to see a cat getting ATTACKED by a pit bull?!" So relieved that it was an attack of kisses! All the photos are excellent


----------



## AbbyLuv87

thats adorable my dog runs in fear of the cat


----------



## toofpaste

This thread has been approved by Michael Vick


----------



## rubbertree

OMG I ~wish~ my cat would allow my dog to get that close to her! All my dog has ever wanted is to love my cat. She will have nothing of it!


----------



## Dmitri

Dog Tongues Cat - Details at 11.

#2 is winner for me. Big dogs tongue pushing down the poor cats ears lol. Good stuff


----------

